# Preamplificador RIAA con NE5532 [Problema]



## Hambert (Oct 6, 2009)

Hola gente! Antes que nada quiero pedir disculpas por lo poco que ando por el foro, y por lo mucho que molesto con mi pésimo perfomance con los circuitos electrónicos.
 Esta vez les traigo un pre RIAA que saqué de la conocida web "Pablin". Es un pre RIAA con el IC NE5532.
 El diseño no venía con la PCB, así que lo diseñé yo mismo.

 El problema que tengo es que lo conecto y todo parece estar bien, nada calienta, no hay voltage exesivo a la salida, pero no hay absolutamente ni un sonido!! (estoy usando una cápsula piezoeléctrica para probarlo)

Este es el circuito de Pablin:






Este es mi diseño de la PCB:




 Bueno, TB1 y TB2 son los terminales que uso de entrada, TB3 y TB4 son las salidas. La alimentación es TB5.
 Estoy alimentando el circuito con una fuente simple regulada de 15v.
 Los caps de la izquierda, por si no se lee, son los de 10uf del tipo NO-POLARIZADO, ya que eso recomendaba en la explicación de Pablin.
 Los de disco son de 22nf, mas a la derecha están los electrolíticos comunes de 22uf, y sobe el borde a cada lado de las salidas están los de 82nf que sólo conseguí de poliester.

Espero que me puedan ayudar a encontrar el error. Ni se imaginan la frustración de quedarse hasta las 4AM de un domingo terminándolo para que después no funcione 


Gracias a todos!!! Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 6, 2009)

Otro bahiense...
Vamos, que ya somos como 6 por acá  .

Mirá, el circuito impreso no lo revisé entero, pero supongo que está bien conectado. No se ve mal en líneas generales, tiene alguna que otra pista que se puede mejorar (nada grave), pero tiene un error grandote: La alimentación.
El esquema que propone Pablín lleva fuente simétrica y vos le estás poniendo una fuente simple. Así no va a funcionar nunca.

Rediseñá el PCB y poné una alimentación simétrica. Debería salir andando sin más cambios.

Saludos


----------



## maton00 (Oct 6, 2009)

al parecer no le pusiste tierra a la alimentacion 
puede ser, pero pero el esquema esta en stereo?? (2 canales) si es de uno (canal) solo deves usar un micro 
corrijanme si me equivoco


----------



## Hambert (Oct 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Otro bahiense...
> Vamos, que ya somos como 6 por acá .
> 
> Mirá, el circuito impreso no lo revisé entero, pero supongo que está bien conectado. No se ve mal en líneas generales, tiene alguna que otra pista que se puede mejorar (nada grave), pero tiene un error grandote: La alimentación.
> ...


 
Jaja Cacho gracias por responder! no se si te acordás pero me parece que vos me ayudaste con un amplificador con STK, jaja (que al final lo que tenía era muchísimo ruido de línea!).

Parece que el mas grande de mis temores se confirma, que el circuito usa una fuente simétrica, las cuales no puedo entender por mas que intento!!

Me podés tirar el diagrama de una fuente para este pre?, lo más simple posible, y por favor explicame que cambios tendría que hacerle a la pcb (si no la tengo que hacer de nuevo muchísimo mejor!! porque sino me pego 25 tiros!!!). Tengo un transformador de 12v mas o menos que estoy usando con la fuente simple, este tiene derivación central (tres cables), estoy usando los dos cables de los extremos que me dan 12v para la fuente.



maton00 dijo:


> al parecer no le pusiste tierra a la alimentacion
> puede ser, pero pero el esquema esta en stereo?? (2 canales) si es de uno (canal) solo deves usar un micro
> corrijanme si me equivoco


 
Si, diseñé la PCB para contener 2 circuitos compartiendo la alimentación que supuse simple, ya que la bandeja que quiero usar es estéreo!
El diagrama de Pablín (el de fonfo amarillo) corresponde a un sólo canal. Se ven las dos etapas de amplificación del OP, una de ecualización que le devuelve los parámetros RIAA y la otra de potencia.


Bueno, mil gracias por la ayuda!! Saludos!!

PD: Vamos Bahía c***jo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 6, 2009)

Me parece que ese pre no sirve para cápsula piezoeléctrica, es para cápsula tipo IM (Imán móvil).


----------



## Cacho (Oct 6, 2009)

Hambert dijo:


> ...no se si te acordás pero me parece que vos me ayudaste con un amplificador con STK...


¡No! Ahora somos 5 nomás... Te había contado dos veces 



Hambert dijo:


> ...que cambios tendría que hacerle a la pcb (si no la tengo que hacer de nuevo muchísimo mejor!! porque sino me pego 25 tiros!!!).


Andá a la armería y comprá las balas
Se podría hacer una chanchada con cablecitos y puentes, cortando pistas acá y allá, pero requiere de más conocimiento y habilidad que el que hace falta para hacer uno bien.



Hambert dijo:


> Tengo un transformador ... que estoy usando con la fuente simple, este tiene derivación central (tres cables), estoy usando los dos cables de los extremos que me dan 12v para la fuente.


Leé un poco sobre fuentes que una simétrica no es nada difícil de hacer con ese transformador. Cuatro diodos, cuatro condensadores (dos electrolíticos y dos cerámicos) y ya estás. 


Saludos


----------



## Hambert (Oct 7, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me parece que ese pre no sirve para cápsula piezoeléctrica, es para cápsula tipo IM (Imán móvil).


 
Fogonazo, en la página de pablín dice _"Este circuito se adapta perfectamente a cualquier tecnología de captador. Si bien por la obsolescencia de los demás tipos recomendamos utilizar cápsulas magnéticas con plato de plástico o metal no ferroso."_



Cacho dijo:


> Leé un poco sobre fuentes que una simétrica no es nada difícil de hacer con ese transformador. Cuatro diodos, cuatro condensadores (dos electrolíticos y dos cerámicos) y ya estás.


 
OK! Mushísimas gracias por tu ayuda! Voy a buscar un diagrama (que ya vi varios tentadores) y a rediseñar la PCB. 
Para quedar bien seguro, el positivo y negativo de los NE5532 (pin 8 y 4) vendrían a ser el +15v y -15v de la fuente, y la masa de todo el resto de los componentes la derivación central del transformador, no?

Gracias!! Salu2!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

Hambert dijo:


> Fogonazo, en la página de pablín dice _"Este circuito se adapta perfectamente a cualquier tecnología de captador. Si bien por la obsolescencia de los demás tipos recomendamos utilizar cápsulas magnéticas con plato de plástico o metal no ferroso."_



Lo que no dice en la página de Pablín es que las capsulas piezoelectricas requieren una impedancia de entrada de cerca de 1 megaohm y protecciones especiales a la entrada del pre, por que ante golpes sobre el disco se pueden generar tensiones del orden de los 100 volts y con eso volás la entrada del 5532.
La impedancia de entrada de este circuito es de 47K, que es lo estándard para capsulas magnéticas. Con esa impedancia de entrada y una capsula piezoelectrica, no vas a tener graves a la salida del pre.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 7, 2009)

Hambert dijo:


> Para quedar bien seguro, el positivo y negativo de los NE5532 (pin 8 y 4) vendrían a ser el +15v y -15v de la fuente, y la masa de todo el resto de los componentes la derivación central del transformador, no?


Sí que sí. Sólo que la fuente tuya va a dar un poco menos de tensión (adivino unos +-8V) que te alcanza perfecto para lo que necesitás.

Y escuchá (leé en realidad) lo que te dice Fogonazo: Si en una balanza ponés a Pablín de un lado y a Fogonazo del otro, se inclina para el lado de Fogonazo.
Si encima ponés a Ezavalla... No, mejor ponelo al costadito porque uno a upa del otro queda feo 
Como sea, tenés a dos tipos que saben (y muy bien) de qué hablan diciéndote que un circuito que viene de una web llena de circuitos de dudosa calidad no funciona tal y como dice el autor... ¿A quién le crerías?

Saludos


----------



## Hambert (Oct 7, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Lo que no dice en la página de Pablín es que las capsulas piezoelectricas requieren una impedancia de entrada de cerca de 1 megaohm y protecciones especiales a la entrada del pre, por que ante golpes sobre el disco se pueden generar tensiones del orden de los 100 volts y con eso volás la entrada del 5532.
> La impedancia de entrada de este circuito es de 47K, que es lo estándard para capsulas magnéticas. Con esa impedancia de entrada y una capsula piezoelectrica, no vas a tener graves a la salida del pre.


 
Puede ser que no sea piezoeléctrica, la verdad no sabría decirlo, después me voy a fijar bien (el que me dijo que era piezo, fué un amigo de mi vieja que creía que las bandejas Winco no venían con magnéticas). 
Antes de ponerme a hacer este pre RIAA, la probé con un pre común universal con LM741 (pueden mirarlo acá), y andaba excelente, lo único que por supuesto al carecer de ecualización RIAA el sonido no era de alta calidad.

Vos decís que cambie la resistencia de 47k? Como podría saber que impedancia requiere mi cápsula?



Cacho dijo:


> Sí que sí. Sólo que la fuente tuya va a dar un poco menos de tensión (adivino unos +-8V) que te alcanza perfecto para lo que necesitás.
> 
> Saludos


 
Pero tengo que hacer una fuente nueva simétrica verdad? O puedo usar la simple que tengo ahora?!?! 

Y otra cosa! Tengo que hacer 2 fuentes simétricas compartiendo el transformador o puedo usar una sola para que la compartan los 2 pre?
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 7, 2009)

Hambert dijo:


> Puede ser que no sea piezoeléctrica, la verdad no sabría decirlo, después me voy a fijar bien (el que me dijo que era piezo, fué un amigo de mi vieja que creía que las bandejas Winco no venían con magnéticas).
> Antes de ponerme a hacer este pre RIAA, la probé con un pre común universal con LM741 (pueden mirarlo acá), y andaba excelente, lo único que por supuesto al carecer de ecualización RIAA el sonido no era de alta calidad.
> 
> Vos decís que cambie la resistencia de 47k? Como podría saber que impedancia requiere mi cápsula?



Yo no digo que la cambies, lo que digo es que si la capsula es piezo (pero para eso primero hay que saberlo a ciencia cierta) vas a tener que aumentar la impedancia de entrada, pero no solo cambiándola sino agregándole un par de cosas.
Ahora, lo que me llama la atención es que te haya funcionado bien con ese pre con el uA741. Ese pre tiene una impedancia de entrada de 10K, que es un poco baja para magnética pero bajísima para piezo (cristal le llamaban en mi época), así que tal vez sea magnética.

Pregunto:


Que amplificador usaste y a que nivel pusiste el volumen del pre para la prueba que hiciste?
A que le llamás de "que el sonido no era alta calidad"?
Como se escuchaban los graves?


----------



## Hambert (Oct 7, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pregunto:
> 
> 
> Que amplificador usaste y a que nivel pusiste el volumen del pre para la prueba que hiciste?


 
Usé unos parlantes JBL de la PC de mi vieja, y el volúmen del pre no me acuerdo muy bien, pero supongo que estaba digamos "medio", porque daba mas.



ezavalla dijo:


> A que le llamás de "que el sonido no era alta calidad"?


 
Quise decir que no se oía como me gustaría, osea ecualizado con realce de graves y algo de agudos.



ezavalla dijo:


> Como se escuchaban los graves?


 
Bien, digamos que de lo normal (ecualización "plana") un poco mas débiles.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 7, 2009)

Hambert dijo:


> Pero tengo que hacer una fuente nueva simétrica verdad? O puedo usar la simple que tengo ahora?


Otra vez, sí. Usando el mismo transformador, pero conectado distinto.



Hambert dijo:


> Y otra cosa! Tengo que hacer 2 fuentes simétricas compartiendo el transformador o puedo usar una sola para que la compartan los 2 pre?


Cualquiera de las dos opciones te va a andar.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 7, 2009)

Pablin dijo:
			
		

> "Este circuito se adapta perfectamente a cualquier tecnología de captador. Si bien por la obsolescencia de los demás tipos recomendamos utilizar cápsulas magnéticas con plato de plástico o metal no ferroso."


Eso es imposible.
Como te aclaró *EZavalla* una cápsula piezoeléctrica requiere alta impedancia de carga, capacidad para poder manejar transitorios de alta tensión a un nivel de señal de unos 80mV, además de que la ecualización RIAA es otra mucho mas suave.
Una cápsula MC (Móvil Coil) Bobina móvil requiere una capacidad para amplificar desde 0,5mV a 2 mV con una impedancia de pocos cientos de Ohms.
Por último una cápsula IM (Imán Móvil) requiere una impedancia de carga de unos 50KOhms y capacidad para amplificar unos 5mV.

No existe un previo único que cumpla con las 3 posibilidades.


----------



## Hambert (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok, gracias a todos por su ayuda, en cuanto pueda hacer la nueva fuente y arreglar el PCB les cuento como me fué!

Saludos!


----------



## eduglo (May 15, 2010)

Hola:
rehiciste el PCB de este circuito?
Podrías pasarmelo?
Desde  ya te lo agradezco!


----------



## Hambert (May 15, 2010)

Hola!

No, lamentablemente desistí de volverlo a hacer y me compré un mixer chiquito de dos canales que trae dos pre RIAA integrados, aparte porque por el uso que le iba a dar (ripeo de vinilos) necesitaba tener poco ruido y alta calidad (que de todas maneras no se si hubiera sido mejor fabricarlo, el mixer tiene un lindo sumbido a alterna con el vol. alto)

No es mucho lo que hay que hacer, si querés te paso el archivo de PCB Wizard y lo reparás, hay que cortar un par de pistas y adaptarlo a fuente partida.

Para diseñarlo estuve mas o menos 3hs, en una noche lo hacés.

La verdad una lástima lo que me pasó porque me había salido realmente compacto, eran mas anchos todos los cables que salen juntos del circuito que la misma PCB , y con los capacitores no polarizados y de poliester la verdad que es muy bonito como para tirarlo jaja


saludos!!


PD:

Retomando el viejo hilo muchachos, tenían razón. La cápsula de mi bandeja Winco era de cristal y su obsolencia hacía que ya no tenga sentido repararlo, el plato era muy liviano y el motor variaba mucho su velocidad.

Al final terminé comprando una bandeja Technics SL-D2, direct drive, con un plato que parece una olla essen (los argentinos me entienden). También compré una cápsula Shure 0km con su respectiva púa, un slipmat (paño) para el plato, y quedó todo perfecto con el mixer.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## ehbressan (May 15, 2010)

Hambert, llegué tarde, éste circuito (y que funciona bien) es prácticamente el mismo :

Hi-Fi RIAA Phono Preamp

Bueno, para algún otro que esté leyendo el post le va a servir.


----------



## Hambert (May 15, 2010)

Gracias Ehbressan, pero me parece que lo que pedía Eduglo era el diseño de la PCB, pero no veo ninguno en esa web, solo uno para comprar ya hecho.

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (May 15, 2010)

Aca les paso 3 links a sendos pre, el primero no se si funciona, los otros 2 si :
http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_preamplificador_riaa.php
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota01.htm
http://www.lcardaba.com/projects/amp_fono/amp_fono.htm
Espero les sirva.
Sds.


----------



## eduglo (Jul 16, 2010)

Gracias:
El segundo (Web electrónica) lo hice y funciona (con baterías 2). Al principio tenía un poco de captación de ruido de alterna, por el gabinete plástico.Luego le hice un nuevo gabinete de aluminio.
Al bajar un poco la tensión de las baterías no rendía bien el nivel de salida.
Ahora le estoy haciendo una fuente con triple filtrado y capac. cerámicos en paralelo con los diodos cuando termine les comento. Pero no quiero quedarme con ese solo y voy a intentar hacer otros dos, por lo menos, y luego otro para MC.



ehbressan dijo:


> Aca les paso 3 links a sendos pre, el primero no se si funciona, los otros 2 si :
> http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_preamplificador_riaa.php
> http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota01.htm
> http://www.lcardaba.com/projects/amp_fono/amp_fono.htm
> ...


----------



## unmonje (Dic 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me parece que ese pre no sirve para cápsula piezoeléctrica, es para cápsula tipo IM (Imán móvil).



Disculpame fogonazo, queria hacerte una consulta que viene a cuento del tema.
Me han regalado una bandeja con una shure M44-C,arme este RIAA del que hablan con los TL072 
 y funciona muy bien,pero por alguna razòn inesperada para mi...(esperaba ,no se, 1vpp ,como mucho) ...tengo en la salida de la segunda etapa, la friolera de -/+ 10vpp, casi reviento el equipo de 60+60 W ,donde lo probè ...!!!  jajaja.....
Revisè todo y esta correcto,pero por ahora , no se me ocurre cual pueda ser el problema !!!!
Se te ocurre algo al respecto ?
Desde ya gracias ,nunca me paso algo igual !!!    

La señal es tan fuerte que pensè que era una càpsula ceràmica,medi las bobinas de la càpsula y me da unos 600 ohms.Esperaba de salida 5mv, pero hay un derroche de señal  .jajaja


----------



## unmonje (Dic 24, 2010)

Hambert dijo:


> Fogonazo, en la página de pablín dice _"Este circuito se adapta perfectamente a cualquier tecnología de captador. Si bien por la obsolescencia de los demás tipos recomendamos utilizar cápsulas magnéticas con plato de plástico o metal no ferroso."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hola Humbert ara comprender las fuentes simetricas, deberias leer un poco de operacionales,
asumo que sabes de transistores.
Asi veras el impacto que tiene en su funcionamiento.
A manera de avance te podria adelantar que en muchas actividades ,tambien en audio de alta fidelidad ,se necesita minimas distorsiones de las señales tratadas y simetrias muy parejas ,entre otras caracteristicas,respecto de un punto del rango de tensiòn y el punto medio ò(masa) se plantea como el ideal.Es importante ,por eso valiò la pena desarrollar tecno en este sentido.
En los circuitos no simetricos,sobre todo cuando aumenta un poco la  potencia ,se pone de manifiesto un amortiguamiento de la fase ,llamemosla inferior,respecto de la superior en por ejemplo, una sinusoide,que se traduce como una fuerte distorsiòn de la señal,no en su forma necesariamente,pero si en su amplitud.
Esto convierte a los circuitos no simetricos en poco apetecibles.
Esto se agraba cuando tienes una potencia simetrica y le inyecta señal de un -pre- no simetrico.El pre simetrico es mas caro y delicado ,sobre todo en acoplamientos con electroliticos ,que son terriblemente malos para audio de muchas maneras.
Una ventaja del simetrico es que siempre se suele saber el punto de referencia a partir del cual la señal aumenta en amplitud manteniendo simetria y maxima amplitud de rinde.Es mas facil electronicamente mantener y controlar la simetria.
Saludos

Queria aprovehar y aportar en este tema respecto del RIAA del tl072,que me tenia desconcertado ( me daba una amplitud de +/- 10vpp de amplitud). 
Mientras aguardaba solucionarlo se me ocurriò llevarlo a la amplitud que yo pretendia de 1 vpp.
LA solucion fuè un valor cercano a 10k ,donde està la resistencia de 100k en la segunda etapa.
A partir de esto ,el pre funciono muy satisfactoriamente.
Tenganlo en cuanta por si les pasa.Saludos.


----------



## Hambert (Dic 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la explicación! Ahora entiendo mucho mejor porqué es conveniente la fuente simétrica en aplicaciones de audio.

Menos mal que estoy suscripto a este tema y me avisa por email, sino me perdia la data.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

podes subir el circuito que armaste? de echo es mejor utilizar el NE5532 es de mejor calidd para ese tipo de capsulas o el LM387A que es muy pero muy bueno y si por alli a alguien le queda un LM381A es el mejor de todos para estos menesteres


----------



## unmonje (Dic 26, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> podes subir el circuito que armaste? de echo es mejor utilizar el NE5532 es de mejor calidd para ese tipo de capsulas o el LM387A que es muy pero muy bueno y si por alli a alguien le queda un LM381A es el mejor de todos para estos menesteres



hola...el circuito es identico al que publico Humbert en su topico , pero hecho con TL074,
Se que lo mejor es usar un TL071,para evitar cruce de señal interno y oscilaciones (dentro del chip) , pero era lo que tenia....jajaja
Le puse de señal una Bandeja con una capsula Shure M44C y me daba 20 volt de amplitud la señal !!! ...yo esperaba  1vpp , ò  unos 330 mv RMS...Todavia me rasco la cabeza..algun dato que tengo està mal----le pondrè  5vpp desde un generador a ver que pasa...Creo que la capsula ...miente !!!  jajaa


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2010)

Esas capsulas dan una tensión muy baja, por eso el pre tiene gran ganancia, ingresa una señal de uno pocos mV, las especificaciones para capsulas estan referidas a una impedancia de entrada de 47K y tipicamente unos 2mV por lo que para llegar a una salid de 1V en la salida tiene una gran ganancia digamos 500, el tema que el TL071 y sus variantes si bien de bajo ruido no tienen un gran ancho de banda y se ve reducido con la amplificación, para que tengas una idea un TL071 para ganancia unidad teine un ancho de banda de 3Mhz, un LM387A para ganancia unidad tiene un ancho de banda de 15Mhz

una ganancia de 500 son unos 54Db y para el 387 te da un ancho de banda de 50Khz asi que una simple comparación te daras cuenta que con el TL071 no vas a llegar al limite de audio para esa ganancia

Bajate la hoja de datos del LM387 hay un ejemplo para RIIA que funciona muy pero muy bien, ha sido probada y testeada a fondo, tengo otra mejor todavia con el LM381 pero hoy dificil de conseguir, tambien podes utilizar el NE5532 que tiene parámetros semejantes al 387 y un poquito mejor

Por otro lado el 387 se puede utilizar con fuente simple o partida y funciona muy bien. La separación de canales tambien es excelente


----------



## unmonje (Dic 27, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Esas capsulas dan una tensión muy baja, por eso el pre tiene gran ganancia, ingresa una señal de uno pocos mV, las especificaciones para capsulas estan referidas a una impedancia de entrada de 47K y tipicamente unos 2mV por lo que para llegar a una salid de 1V en la salida tiene una gran ganancia digamos 500, el tema que el TL071 y sus variantes si bien de bajo ruido no tienen un gran ancho de banda y se ve reducido con la amplificación, para que tengas una idea un TL071 para ganancia unidad teine un ancho de banda de 3Mhz, un LM387A para ganancia unidad tiene un ancho de banda de 15Mhz
> 
> una ganancia de 500 son unos 54Db y para el 387 te da un ancho de banda de 50Khz asi que una simple comparación te daras cuenta que con el TL071 no vas a llegar al limite de audio para esa ganancia
> 
> ...


Perdon,,quise decir...le pondrè 5mv pp ,sabia que la tension teorica de la shure M44C es de 2mv aprox,por eso mi estupor , a la salida de la RIAA teenia 20vpp y yo esperaba 500mv ò 
1 vpp maximo, todabia noencuentro un argumento solido para saber que està pasando !!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hambert, llegue tarde, este circuito (y que funka bien) es practicamente el mismo :
> Hi-Fi RIAA Phono Preamp
> Bueno, para algun otro que este leyendo el post le va a servir.



El circuito es el mismo Pablín lo tomo de alli....

Por otro lado el TL072 si bien esta tipificado como de bajo ruido, es ruiidoso en comparasión con el NE5532 o le LM387.
Por otro lado recurren a dos amplificadores en tanden porque el TL072 no admite grandes ganancias por su limitado ancho de banda 3Mhz a ganacia unidad 15Mhz a ganancia unidad para el LM387, con lo cual se pude hacer directamente el prei RIIA con la ganancia necesaria y funciona muy bien, mejor era el LM381 pero hoy es dificil de conseguir


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2010)

unmonje dijo:


> Perdon,,quise decir...le pondrè 5mv pp ,sabia que  la tension teorica de la shure M44C es de 2mv aprox,por eso mi estupor ,  a la salida de la RIAA teenia 20vpp y yo esperaba 500mv ò
> 1 vpp maximo, todabia noencuentro un argumento solido para saber que  està pasando !!!!!




Así como está el circuitito ese, tiene una ganancia de más o menos 1500. Con 2mV de entrada te dará una salida de más o menos 3V.
Apostaría a una resistencia con el valor cambiado en tu circuito. Si le ponés un divisor resistivo como para acomodar la señal y lo conectás a la entrada de algún ampli, ¿se escucha bien?.

Si suena muy grave o agudo, el problema casi seguro está en la primera mitad, en la resistencia de 180k o la de 10k. Si suena bien, el problema debe estar en la segunda mitad.

Si no, hay que meterle señal y osciloscopio a ver dónde es que se dispara la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Digamos que la R de 4K7 en lugar de tener una banda roja sea marron(a veces cuesta dif los colores, ya que ya no se preocupan que sean bien difrentes, bandas que no sabes si es roja o naranja o rojos que no sabes si son marron) si fuera asi tanto en una como en otro elevaria la ganancia 10 Veces y de ser unos 38 en la primea quedaria 380 y total unos 15000 de all que obtengas semejante tesnión en la salida, ese era el motivo por el que te pedia una foto de tu circuito


----------



## unmonje (Dic 28, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Digamos que la R de 4K7 en lugar de tener una banda roja sea marron(a veces cuesta dif los colores, ya que ya no se preocupan que sean bien difrentes, bandas que no sabes si es roja o naranja o rojos que no sabes si son marron) si fuera asi tanto en una como en otro elevaria la ganancia 10 Veces y de ser unos 38 en la primea quedaria 380 y total unos 15000 de all que obtengas semejante tesnión en la salida, ese era el motivo por el que te pedia una foto de tu circuito



Hola....  
Solo creo en lo que me consta,por eso, antes de hablar, me tomè el laburo de MEDIR cada una de las resistencias que FIJAN la ganancia y eran las correctas.Es decir, las de 180k en la primera y 100k en la segunda etapa,por eso ,puse 10k en esta etapa y se escucha bien aunque todavia un poco alto...hasta estoy pensando en dejarla en ganancia 1,para que sea optima.
La modificaciòn la hice en la segunda porque la primera esta muy comprometida con el punto de  refuerzo de bajos, en esta ùltima salida ya tenia unos 60 mv de amplitud.
Entiendo que la segunda etapa, solo amplifica casi plano y el recorte se hace con la red pasiva
 de 82n y el resitor en serie.

Es cierto ,los valores de resistencias con colores son hoy dificiles de diferenciar...

Saludos...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2010)

Esta correcto lo que hiciste, si bien en la primera etapa la R de 180K con la R de 4k7 te fijan la ganancia global de la etapa(el capacitor de 22uF fija la menor frecuencia).
La R de 10K junto al capacitor de 22n son los que trabajan en forma selectiva en frecuencia modificando la curva de respuesta la cual se conoce como RIIA, si varias algunas de las dos primeras R mencinadas no cambia la respuesta de la curva, pero como este tiene dos etapas, esta bien lo que hiciste, si aún ves que es alto el volumen, proba con una de 12 o incluso 15 hasta que puedas elevar el volumen y suene bien


----------



## nicolas (Jun 14, 2011)

Holaaaaaa les hago una consulta rapida... hice el pcb en eagle quedo bien pero me surgio una duda... los capacitores de 10Uf y de 22uF son del tipo electroliticos no polarizados o polarizados???

gracias si quieren les paso el pcb...

La placa quedo bien es de 5x7....


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Cuando se utilza no polarizados es especifica, y el simbolo que se utilza es distinto, por lo tanto si el simbolo de de un electrólitico este es polarizado


----------



## nicolas (Jun 14, 2011)

es que ahi esta el problema el simbolo es de un capacitor comun (ceramico) pero el valor es muy elevado (10uF o 22uF) y veo en el primer mensaje que la placa que hicieron pusieron electroliticos... entonces se me vino la duda...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

entonces busca las carácterisitica de uso de los NP y sabras cuando se usa y en que se utiliza, y si no busca diagramas similares hay toneladas en la web y veras que en algo como eso, solo son electróliticos.
Debes leer más, los libros no muerden, no producen calvicie, ni impotencia, pero si dan conocimientos


----------



## nicolas (Jun 14, 2011)

si es verdad pasa que pense que alguien ya lo habia hecho el pre riaa entonces me podia ayuudar.... pero bueno tendre que leer...


----------



## hendrix08 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola! yo tengo 2 tocadisco, son bandeja nomas, una es con capsula comun y la otra es magnetica! yo estoy queriendo hacerme este Pre-Amp. http://www.lcardaba.com/projects/amp_fono/amp_fono.htm 
Algunos de uds han provado este pre? q*UE* onda los switch s1, s2 y s3? eso van adentro de la caja o por fuera para poder manipularlos? para hacer funcionar necesitare de un Amp. cierto?
Espero q*UE* me puedan ayudar, desde ya muchas gracias! Saludos!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 13, 2011)

Corrobora que el esquema este tal cual la página de Ron Elliot, ya que si es asi no se pregunta si funciona

Las llaves si te fijas o leiste lo que dice es para seleccionar la ganancia del pre, es decir para adecuarla al amplificador o cadena de audio en la cual la queremos utilizar, pueden ser del tipo dip swich o simplemente puentes al estilo de los utilizados en PC, tambien podrias hacer el pcb de forma que con un puente de soldadura selecciones la ganancia más adecuada para ti


----------



## hendrix08 (Nov 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Corrobora que el esquema este tal cual la página de Ron Elliot, ya que si es asi no se pregunta si funciona
> 
> Las llaves si te fijas o leiste lo que dice es para seleccionar la ganancia del pre, es decir para adecuarla al amplificador o cadena de audio en la cual la queremos utilizar, pueden ser del tipo dip swich o simplemente puentes al estilo de los utilizados en PC, tambien podrias hacer el pcb de forma que con un puente de soldadura selecciones la ganancia más adecuada para ti



si lei lo de las llaves, pero solo queria saber q*UE* swith colocarles! con respecto al circuito no esta tal cual como esta en la pagina de Ro*D* Elliot, esta modificado y se le agrego eso de las llaves!
Yo encontre otro pre-amp q*UE* es este http://audioroom.com.ar/2010/06/corrector-riaa/ pinta estar bueno y funcionable, pero no*-*se q*UE* onda, quisiera pro*B*arlo y a ver q*UE* sucede! no*-*se q*UE* dicen u*STEDES*?

Saludos y gracias por responder!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2011)

hendrix08 dijo:


> si lei lo de las llaves, pero solo queria saber q*UE* swith colocarles! con respecto al circuito no esta tal cual como esta en la pagina de Ro*D* Elliot, esta modificado y se le agrego eso de las llaves!
> Yo encontre otro pre-amp q*UE* es este http://audioroom.com.ar/2010/06/corrector-riaa/ pinta estar bueno y funcionable, pero no*-*se q*UE* onda, quisiera pro*B*arlo y a ver q*UE* sucede! no*-*se q*UE* dicen u*STEDES*?
> 
> Saludos y gracias por responder!!!



Yo opino que:

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

Y además:
Ese esquema posee un pequeño amplificador incluido, es como para escuchar con auriculares o unos parlante pequeños.
En lo demás es bastante similar al de Rod Eliot.

Los switch´s van dentro del gabinete que le hagas, se ajustan y no se tocan más.

Pueden ser algo así:


----------



## hendrix08 (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok! perdon jejeje!
Gracias por responder! Saludos!!!


----------



## unmonje (Nov 15, 2011)

Me sorprendiò la capacidad de HELIOT para inventar palabras castellanas, para conceptos que ya tienen sus respectivas palabras existentes en este idioma.
Una pequeña obra de arte es la terminologìa :

-funcionable-

¿Que vendria a ser algo -funcionable-?  ¿No corresponderia la palabra -funcional- que si existe y seria aplicable a la oraciòn enunciada ?

Algo -funcional- serìa aquello que realiza tareas ò -funciones- acorde con las expectativas de sus autores. 

No confundir -funcional con -relacional- ,concepto estos que dividen aguas, al menos en terminos matemàticos y/ò lògicos.

Lo funcional suele establecer uno ò mas vinculos, a menudo homogeneos entre 2 ò mas magnitudes de indole diversa,con ciertas condiciones restrictivas.
Lo relacional establece tambien vinculos, pero no tan restrictivos, ni homogeneos
Este ùltimo concepto tiene poca aplicaciòn en lo matemàtico,al menos por ahora.
(Analisis matemàtico de 1er año de Ingenieria , al menos)


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2011)

La página de Rod Elliott esta en inglés, imposible que utilice el término "funcionable" eso debe ser una mala traducción de alguién


Miren esto


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2011)

unmonje dijo:


> Me sorprendiò la capacidad de HELIOT para inventar palabras castellanas, para conceptos que ya tienen sus respectivas palabras existentes en este idioma.
> Una pequeña obra de arte es la terminologìa :
> *-funcionable-*
> ¿Que vendria a ser algo -funcionable-?  ¿No corresponderia la palabra -funcional- que si


Donde has encontrado esa palabra??? Y quien es HELIOT???


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 16, 2011)

No se quien es HELIOT, ni tampoco quien es Ron !!!!! Aahhhhh, Rod, ahora si !!!
Sds.


----------



## unmonje (Nov 17, 2011)

Perdòn...   se me fuè el dedo... me referia al usuario ______  HENDRIX08


----------



## analogico (May 16, 2012)

estoy armando el pre del primer post solo que con un tl082




que segun los datashhet es como un ne5532 doble
el problema es que el amplificador es un tda con fuente simple de 16 v

la parte amplificador fuente las tengo  hechas pcb soldadas y todo funcionando
la fuente es un trasformador  normal de 12v

segun el diagrama de pablin  tengo que usar fuente doble 

hay modo de usar la fuente siple

o tengo que usar una fuente doble y si uso fuente doble no tendre problemas con el tda?


----------



## unmonje (May 16, 2012)

Si el AmpOP es para fuente simple , no hay conflicto, pero el TL082 es para fuente doble, asi que hay que modificarlo ligeremanete para que haga su trabajo en fuente simple.La perdida de calidad es minima , pero la hay !!! Vere de subirte un diagrama en breve.


Bueno, aqui abajo te dejo un esquema hecho a la apurada, para fuente simple de cualquier Ampli operacional


----------



## analogico (May 17, 2012)

gracias


me e dado cuenta de que necesitaba 2 tl082 por que le tocadiscos es estero y el amplificador es estero

ahora no se si  conectar directo *R* y *L* o con resistencias antes o después del preamplificador
para dejarlo funcionando por mientras 
ya que me queda muy lejos la tienda


----------



## unmonje (May 17, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> gracias
> 
> 
> me e dado cuenta de que necesitaba 2 tl082 por que le tocadiscos es estero y el amplificador es estero
> ...



Lamentablemente no se entiende tu pregunta, pero recordé que decias que lo usabas con una cápsula cerámica?,eso no deberia suceder, esto es para cápsula magnética ,entre 2 y 5 mv y la salida deberia andar por -->1 vpp  ó sea -->  330mv RMS
Cuando hice uno pára mi, me vio obligado a modificar la etapa 2, bajando una de las resistencia.

Te sugiero cambiar la de 100k por una de 47k mas un -preset-  en serie de 50k y poder ajustar la ganancia a aprox 1vpp (volt pico a pico) con un osciloscopio  de manera que queden parejos los canales y no tengas un salto de volumen  al cambiar a radio  ó CD  .  Exitos!


----------



## analogico (May 17, 2012)

unmonje dijo:


> Lamentablemente no se entiende tu pregunta, pero recordé que decias que lo usabas con una cápsula cerámica?,eso no deberia suceder, esto es para cápsula magnética ,entre 2 y 5 mv y la salida deberia andar por -->1 vpp  ó sea -->  330mv RMS
> Cuando hice uno pára mi, me vio obligado a modificar la etapa 2, bajando una de las resistencia.
> 
> Te sugiero cambiar la de 100k por una de 47k mas un -preset-  en serie de 50k y poder ajustar la ganancia a aprox 1vpp (volt pico a pico) con un osciloscopio  de manera que queden parejos los canales y no tengas un salto de volumen  al cambiar a radio  ó CD  .  Exitos!




hola si e tratado con otros circuitos   pero no suenan bien  o demasiado agudo


el problema es que de la capsula salen 3  cables   como si fuera estero y  el amplificador es estereo
por lo tanto debi haber comprado 2 tl082


y    estoy muy muy lejos de donde los venden por lo que no m vale la pena tremendo viaje solo por un integrado

pero por mientras quiero que funcione  entonces conecto la salid 


subo un dibujo  no muy bueno  
de lo que tengo y no estoy seguro de como interconetar


----------



## unmonje (May 18, 2012)

Bueno, aqui, la conexión monoaural, hasta que tengas los demas integrados.
Las primeras resistencias pueden ser de 560 ohms si es magnética la cápsula, pues te dije que no es necesario para cerámicas.
Las segundas, del pre al Ampli, pueden ser de 1k


----------



## analogico (May 23, 2012)

unmonje dijo:


> Bueno, aqui, la conexión monoaural, hasta que tengas los demas integrados.
> Las primeras resistencias pueden ser de 560 ohms si es magnética la cápsula, pues te dije que no es necesario para cerámicas.
> Las segundas, del pre al Ampli, pueden ser de 1k



ok gracias  
estoy armándolo recien por falta de los materiales  extra
 solo el integrado es nuevo el resto es reciclaje


----------



## faviolone (Ago 12, 2013)

vuelvo con el asunto por que no se que paso que no pude adjuntar la imagen del circuito
el siguiente es el esquema que he utilizado para preamplificar una capsula tipo MM.
queria verificar si son compatibles ambos esquemas, el de fuente y el circuito IC. ya que he montado todo ym conectandolo a un amplificador, me suena zumbido fuerte. La alimentaciòn es simetrica de 9+9v 300mA. cosa ue creo, segun el datasheet, esta dentro de lo tolerable por el integrado. pero queria serciorarme de que los esquemas son los correctos, para volver a revisar el circuito y quizas encontrar algun error de ejecucion que todabia no logro hallar.gracias!


----------



## analogico (Ago 12, 2013)

faviolone dijo:


> vuelvo con el asunto por que no se que paso que no pude adjuntar la imagen del circuito
> el siguiente es el esquema que he utilizado para preamplificar una capsula tipo MM.
> queria verificar si son compatibles ambos esquemas, el de fuente y el circuito IC. ya que he montado todo ym conectandolo a un amplificador, me suena zumbido fuerte. La alimentaciòn es simetrica de 9+9v 300mA. cosa ue creo, segun el datasheet, esta dentro de lo tolerable por el integrado. pero queria serciorarme de que los esquemas son los correctos, para volver a revisar el circuito y quizas encontrar algun error de ejecucion que todabia no logro hallar.gracias!



recuerdo el tema
pero no recuerdo el problema
en todo caso tienes que dibujar como conectaste los 2 circuitos
y si  tienen alguna modificacion


----------



## crimson (Ago 12, 2013)

Ojo que puede haber un loop de masa. Fijate en este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ar-funcionando-pero-zumbaaa-95729/#post787229
La alimentación de los integrados debe hacerse a través de un par de resistencias (tipo 100 ohm) y electrolíticos a masa (100uF)
Saludos C


----------



## faviolone (Ago 12, 2013)

Interesante. voy a subir el circuito completo. es raro por que pensé que era el integrado, lo cambié y seguía el zumbido, muy fuerte. como si fuera de la fuente sin filtrar, lo que si me resulta raro es que no requiera ningún capacitor de filtrado en la entrada de señal de audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2013)

faviolone dijo:


> lo que si me resulta raro es que no requiera ningun capacitor de filtrado en la entrada de señal de audio


  
La cápsula es un generador magneto-dinámico.... no hay posibilidad que genere C.C. que haya que desacoplar con un capacitor.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 14, 2013)

faviolone dijo:


> La alimentaciòn es simetrica de 9+9v 300mA



Si esos 9 + 9 V son el voltaje de salida del trafo en alterna, esos reguladores fijos NO PUEDEN RECIBIR el voltaje necesario para su correcta regulación. Normalmente esos reguladores requieren unos 2 voltios mínimos de diferencia entre salida y entrada de los mismos: serían unos 14 V en sus entradas, considerando también lo que resta el ripple en función del consumo total del circuito completo.

Si esos 9 + 9 V son en contínua y para alimentación de los NE5532, tratá de verificar el porqué el diseñador lo implementó con 12 + 12 V, porque puede que llegue a recortar la señal de la cápsula por la alta ganancia que tiene el preamplificador en baja frecuencia (63,5 dB).

Saludos


----------



## faviolone (Ago 16, 2013)

El circuito es este, lo he revisado muchas veces. no doy con la tecla. En relaciòn a la fuente me mide bien, aun sin los reguladores. La verdad soy bastante prolijo con los circuitos. Adivino que mi poco experiencia es la causante del mal funcionamiento. por mi parte he revisado todo el circuito y no le encuentro error. A ver que sugieren los expertos. 
PD: tengo varios transistores de germanio AC187, los he usado con muy buenos resultados, habra algun esquema de preamplificaciòn RIAA con este transistor? de todas formas necesito sacarme la duda con el NE5532.GRACIAS!


----------



## analogico (Ago 16, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 97344 
el condensador de 4400µF es mucho ademas no lo conocia con 470µF es suficiente
*
el 7812 no esta regulando nada
asi que ese puede ser el problema* 
con un 7809 o un tranformador de 12vac



la r de 100Ω que sigue  parece que no creo qque deba ir


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2013)

El circuito que vos estás haciendo está copiado de *ACA*. Mejor fijate que dice ahí...


----------



## faviolone (Ago 16, 2013)

me voy a leer esto antes, parece que no soy el unici.jaja

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-riaa-ne5532-problema-25421/


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 16, 2013)

faviolone dijo:


> El circuito es este, lo he revisado muchas veces. no doy con la tecla. En relaciòn a la fuente me mide bien, aun sin los reguladores.



Si el circuito es ese, uno de tus problemas está en que el voltaje a la entrada de los reguladores no alcanza como para que los mismos REGULEN. Tiene que ser mínimamente como te comenté en post 7 (primer párrafo). Estás entrando con 11,5 V aprox. a la entrada de los reguladores cuando necesitan mínimamente unos 14 V. Podés medir para verificar lo que te comento.

Por las resistencias de 100 ohmios 1 W, están bien. Falta agregar, para que dichas resistencias cumplan con su cometido, unos condensadores electrolíticos en derivación (de 47 a 100 uF, normalmente), del lado del preamplificador o terminal derecho de dichas resistencias en el esquema.

Te sugiero tomar como costumbre agregar alguna resistencia en serie al terminal no inversor de cada opamp (en esa configuración no inversora e indicado como +). Suele evitar muchos inconvenientes... Sería una de 2K7, para el opamp de la izquierda y, una de 2k2, para el opamp de la derecha.

Te sugiero, además, desacoplar la salida inmediata de los reguladores con unos condensadores de entre 1 uF a 10 uF, normalmente. Agregale, además, unos de 100 nF en paralelo a esos condensadores, de modo que el conjunto quede lo más cerquita a los reguladores (menos de 1 pulgada de distancia).

Las opciones son: cambiar el trafo por uno de mayor voltaje (cualquiera entre 12 + 12 VCA hasta 24 + 24 VCA, 300 mA). Otra opción es rediseñar para ese trafo de 9 + 9 VCA, aunque hay que tener un mínimo grado de experiencia y conocimiento para realizarlo.

Saludos


----------



## faviolone (Ago 20, 2013)

Muy claro. Voy a probar esos cambios gracias.

Leyendo un poco más en el foro...he descubierto que el problema es que uso un trafo resonante. el primero metía mucho zumbido, el segundo que probé menos, de la misma marca..grrrrrrrr. probé una batería de 9v y anda perfecto..por ahí decían que le pegan las laminas de hierro al trafo. el regulador no colabora con la supresión del zumbido no?


----------



## analogico (Ago 29, 2013)

faviolone dijo:


> el regulador no colabora con la supresion del zumbido no?


si pero
como te dijeron necesitas  3V de diferencia para que el regulador funcione

tambien arme un pre ria     el regulador elimino el zumbido


----------



## crimson (Feb 12, 2016)

Hace mucho que no hacía algún engendro de este tipo. Un amigo necesita un preamplificador para llevar la bandeja con cápsula magnética a nivel de línea para entrar a un amplificador. Para hacerlo práctico y con bajo ruido, usé como fuente dos baterías de 9V. El circuito consume muy poco, las baterías tienen que durar un montón. Les dejo una simulación con los oscilogramas y la curva RIAA:


La placa está en el Word, mide 10,5cm x 5cm pero está agrandada a 15cm x 7cm para que entren las baterías. El plano de masa está hecho con cinta de enmascarar. Les dejo la disposición de componentes:

Por lo visto, sigue habiendo entusiastas de los vinilos 

Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 17, 2016)

Dispongo de una bandeja JVC QL-A51, igual a la que había mencionado en este thread:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/bandeja-garrard-at70-700-pesos-negocio-135305/#post1043715

Después de un largo tiempo, pude conseguir la púa, habiendo reparado previamente y con total éxito el portacápsula.

La conecté directo a la entrada de la placa de sonido como lo hizo un forista aquí, empleando la aplicación Audacity:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/colecciones-vinilos-pasadas-mp3-88642/#post756427

Aplico ganancia de + 20 dB por soft a la entrada de mic de la placa de sonido (aparte de subir virtualmente a tope el deslizante del mic), luego, grabo y posteriormente aplico ecualización RIAA mediante la misma aplicación y, por último, una normalización de nivel.

El inconveniente que le encuentro a este procedimiento es que no me termina de convencer para nada la baja relación señal a ruido que obtengo como resultado final en el archivo de sonido grabado (alrededor de 42 dB medido con el mismo Audacity).

Temo que el problema pueda darse mayormente desde una inadecuada adaptación de impedancias por la interconexión actual que estoy empleando (ya que la cápsula debería estar "cargada" nominalmente con una impedancia de en torno a 47 K (disponiendo adicionalmente una pequeña capacidad en paralelo, la que podría estar conformada parcialmente por la del mismo cable de interconexión).

Tengo intenciones de montar discretamente un previo con ecualización RIAA similar al que montó Crimson, pero cuya ganancia máxima en baja frecuencia debería redefinirla de modo de no saturar bajo ninguna circunstancia la entrada de mic de la placa de sonido de la PC, con la señal máxima de mi cápsula (3 mV, según manual).

Luego, por soft, aplicaría solo una normalización de nivel.

¿Puede alguien dar alguna opinión al respecto?

¿Será necesario seguir aplicando por soft una ganancia adicional al mic de + 20 dB, para evitar un previo discreto externo de mayor ganancia? ¿Influirá esa ganancia extra por soft de + 20 dB en un mayor trabajo de la CPU => mayor latencia?

Saludos

PD: todo esto lo traigo a mención porque necesito preservar una colección invaluable propiedad de mi suegro de más de 20.000 piezas. Él falleció recientemente en Enero y nos ha quedado este gran legado y, para mí, un enooooorme trabajo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2016)

Dale una mirada al libro ,"Small signal audio design" de D. Self. Hay un preamp de fono de PM...con el 5532.


----------



## EdgardoCas (May 18, 2016)

Y éste?:_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-pre-hifi-rotel-pcb-27641/index19.html#post363861_, yo lo armé y anda de 10!


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 18, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dale una mirada al libro ,"Small signal audio design" de D. Self. Hay un preamp de fono de PM...con el 5532.



¿Es el esquema de la primera edición, página 190, capítulo 7, figura 7.18? Ya que la segunda edición no la tengo "completa" .

De ser así, posiblemente lo arme sin el filtro subsónico que dispone a la salida del filtro RIAA. Luego, por soft, aplico filtrado pasaaltos acorde a lo que se me pueda llegar a presentar en mi sistema y ambiente. Estoy en tratativas de adaptar toda una habitación que tengo disponible solo para sala de escucha y la misma va a llevar tratamiento acústico (el giradisco no va a ser la excepción que no reciba alguna consideración acústica especial).

En el fondo, todas las variantes que uds. amablemente han propuesto no son muy diferentes en cuanto a configuración periférica al opamp. Voy a evaluarlas detenidamente para saber qué sutiles diferencias puedan tener entre sí, con la curva hipotética, la ganancia y el ruido propio.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Es el esquema de la primera edición, página 190, capítulo 7, figura 7.18? Ya que la segunda edición no la tengo "completa" .


Sisi... ese mismo



diegomj1973 dijo:


> En el fondo, todas las variantes que uds. amablemente han propuesto no son muy diferentes en cuanto a configuración periférica al opamp. Voy a evaluarlas detenidamente para saber qué sutiles diferencias puedan tener entre sí, con la curva hipotética, la ganancia y el ruido propio.


Mas vale que todas son parecidas, la ecualización RIAA tiene como 2 kilosiglos de antigüedad. Lo bueno del libro es que explica por que elige esa configuración y como, con componentes "asequibles a bajo costo", logra ajustarse a la curva RIAA debajo de 0.1 dB


----------



## crimson (Jun 14, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Dale una mirada al libro ,"Small signal audio design" de D. Self. Hay un preamp de fono de PM...con el 5532.



Me la dejó picando el Dr.Zoidberg... justo andaba trabajando en ese preamplificador. Se los presento terminado, funciona excelente, como no podía ser de otra manera. No está hecho al 100% de lo que el Dr. Self recomienda, básicamente porque a la entrada no uso dos integrados simples sino uno doble, y las resistencias y capacitores no son al 1% *sino lo que había*, arrimando el valor lo mejor posible con el tester.





Para evitar todo tipo de ruidos (recordemos que la càpsula magnética trabaja con tensiones del orden de los 5mV) le hice una fuente aparte, unida al gabinete metálico donde está el preamplificador propiamente dicho y unidos por una ficha canon xlr3, que me permite enviar masa, +12V y -12V. La fuente de alimentación es simple, un transformador, cuatro diodos y dos electrolíticos de 4700uF x 25V, con eso alcanza y sobra, y en el pre, un par de diodos, unos capacitores de 1000uF bastan para lograr que el pre sea absolutamente silencioso. Uno no se da cuenta que está conectado y encendido, es realmente muy bueno.
La curva RIAA tiene, además de los puntos comunes, una caída en 20Hz y un nodo en los 50KHz, propuestos por el Dr. Self:

La precisión en la elección de los componentes hace a la fidelidad en el seguimiento de la curva RIAA.
Otro detalle de armado es que la masa de las fichas RCA de entrada de la bandeja están aisladas del chassis metálico. La masa de cada canal de la cápsula va directo a la masa de entrada de cada operacional. Vemos también un "corte" en la masa de la plaqueta, en la parte de la entrada. Esto evita los "loops" o bucles de masa. Veamos el circuito:

En el .doc está la placa en espejo lista para la plancha. Veamos la disposición de componentes:

Y una imagen de la placa terminada:

En fin, más que conforme con el resultado, pese a no ser 100% Dr.Self se le aproxima lo más posible, y la calidad es realmente superior. Otra vez el Dr. Self no nos ha defraudado.
Saludos C


----------



## angelwind (Oct 10, 2016)

Buenas noches. Dos preguntas...
Vale la pena reemplazar los 5532 por OPA 2134 y puede ser una foto o diagrama del PCB por el lado de las pistas??

Gracias


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 11, 2016)

Angelwind el PCB listo para planchar lo tienes en un fichero en Word Debajo de las fotos.
Un saludo.


----------



## angelwind (Oct 11, 2016)

Muchas gracias, no había visto el archivo.


----------



## Project16 (Oct 11, 2016)

buena tarde

Me di cuenta de la parte R.I.A.A - MM preamplificador 2012 D.Self y realmente es un excelente esquema. El sonido es excelente.
Si .pdf, .lay y Gerber le interesan, que me haga saber.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2016)

Project16 dijo:


> buena tarde
> 
> Me di cuenta de la parte R.I.A.A - MM preamplificador 2012 D.Self y realmente es un excelente esquema. El sonido es excelente.
> Si .pdf, .lay y Gerber le interesan, que me haga saber.


Interesante la associación "R" y "C" en las redes de realimentación del amplificador operacional , seguramente hay una buena razón .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Kebra (Feb 10, 2017)

Intenté pedir los integrados a Texas como "free samples" pero no envían a Argentina...
"Compré" el libro de Self y la verdad, muy interesante.

Me pregunto si es necesario que la fuente tenga un regulador 7812 y su par negativo, ¿o alcanza con la salida del traffo y diodos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2017)

Lee el capitulo sobre fuentes de alimentacion


----------



## Kebra (Feb 10, 2017)

Acabo de comprar en Rusia el de amplificadores de potencia...


----------



## analogico (Feb 10, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Intenté pedir los integrados a Texas como "free samples" pero no envían a Argentina...
> "Compré" el libro de Self y la verdad, muy interesante.
> 
> Me pregunto si es necesario que la fuente tenga un regulador 7812 y su par negativo, ¿o alcanza con la salida del traffo y diodos?


 el 78 filtra  ruido hay que ponerlo


----------



## Kebra (Feb 11, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lee el capitulo sobre fuentes de alimentacion



Muy, muy interesante. Cuando compre otra bandeja (la aiwa se fue) voy a armar el ampli. El pre phono de mi sinto tiene una RIAA ±0,8 dB...


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 24, 2019)

crimson dijo:


> Me la dejó picando el Dr.Zoidberg... justo andaba trabajando en ese preamplificador. Se los presento terminado, funciona excelente, como no podía ser de otra manera. No está hecho al 100% de lo que el Dr. Self recomienda, básicamente porque a la entrada no uso dos integrados simples sino uno doble, y las resistencias y capacitores no son al 1% *sino lo que había*, arrimando el valor lo mejor posible con el tester.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 144808
> 
> ...



Hola Crimson , gracias por tu aporte . LLegue aquí por recomendación de Zoidberg y terminé montando esta placa .
 Mis primeras impresiones es que suena muy bien , lo que mas se destaca es que no hay ruido a la salida es increíble . 
El nivel de señal es bajo para mi previo , Quise subir la ganancia cambiando 220 a 120 ohmios  el valor de la resistencia en serie con el Cap de 220uF  sin lograr ningún efecto perceptible a mis oídos . Te pido me ayudes con la cuestión .Gracias 


pd: ya subiré fotos del montaje


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> . . . . El nivel de señal es bajo para mi previo , _*Quise subir la ganancia cambiando 220 a 120 ohmios  el valor de la resistencia en serie con el Cap de 220uF  sin lograr ningún efecto perceptible a mis oídos *_. . . .



*NO *debes hacer eso, alteras la red de re-alimentación cambiando la forma de la curva RIIA.

Si te quedaste corto con la señal de salida agrega una etapa de ganancia lineal.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *NO *debes hacer eso, alteras la red de re-alimentación cambiando la forma de la curva RIIA.
> 
> Si te quedaste corto con la señal de salida agrega una etapa de ganancia lineal.


Lo de la resistencia lo leí en el.blog de Crimson , entre los comentario de los forista . Si noté que cambió un poco la equalizacion cuando puse la r de 120 ohmios. En un post mas arriba de otro colega se ve en las fotos varias placas anexas . Dr self propone alguna alternativa precisa para este caso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Lo de la resistencia lo leí en el.blog de Crimson , entre los comentario de los forista . Si noté que cambió un poco la equalizacion cuando puse la r de 120 ohmios. En un post mas arriba de otro colega se ve en las fotos varias placas anexas . Dr self propone alguna alternativa precisa para este caso?


No recuerdo.
Yo agregaría una etapa lineal de unos 3db, con eso deberías estar bien y no te degradará el sonido de forma alguna.

*Edit:*
Otra opción sería aumentar el valor de la resistencia de *100KΩ *en el Adagio que va de placa a cátodo de la primer válvula, digamos a *120KΩ *eso te dará algo mas de ganancia a la etapa de entrada


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> El nivel de señal es bajo para mi previo ,


Cual es la sensibilidad de tu pre???? (Cuantos mv de entrada para plena salida??)


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cual es la sensibilidad de tu pre???? (Cuantos mv de entrada para plena salida??)



"No tengo idea .Es el valvular Diy  Adagio del dr jagodic que está posteado aquí  "
Preamplificador valvular HI-End
Ojo , no suena muy bajo el pre de phono. Pero le falta un poco de volumen . Tengo que llevar a 3/4 y más  de potenciómetro para escuchar a plena potencia . MIentras con el CD a medio pote ya estamos a plena potencia


Fogonazo dijo:


> No recuerdo.
> Yo agregaría una etapa lineal de unos 3db, con eso deberías estar bien y no te degradará el sonido de forma alguna.
> 
> *Edit:*
> Otra opción sería aumentar el valor de la resistencia de *100KΩ *en el Adagio que va de placa a cátodo de la primer válvula, digamos a *120KΩ *eso te dará algo mas de ganancia a la etapa de entrada



Lo había pensado , pero con el cd va a quedar muy dispares en ganancia . De última tendré que hacer eso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Tengo que llevar a 3/4 y más de potenciómetro para escuchar a plena potencia . MIentras con el CD a medio pote ya estamos a plena potencia


Es que la solucion no es aumentar la ganancia del pre de phono sino atenuar la señal del CD que es comparativamente gigante.
Con una amplitud de salida del CD de 2V hay que atenuar 16dB, y para 1V hay que atenuar 10dB....eso es lo estandard...


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que la solucion no es aumentar la ganancia del pre de phono sino atenuar la señal del CD que es comparativamente gigante.
> Con una amplitud de salida del CD de 2V hay que atenuar 16dB, y para 1V hay que atenuar 10dB....eso es lo estandard...


OK , es una de las opciones . El CD es Cambridge Audio Topaz cd10  y si creo tiene 2V a la salida .
Entonces cambiaré la resistencia de la grilla a 120 k como dijo Fogonazo y tendría que hacer un divisor de tensión para el CD ,lo malo es que no se calcularlo.

Pd. estuve mirando los archivos del ADAGIO . Jagodic recomendaba cambiar la resistencia de cátodo  15k para variar la ganancia de la primer válvula y no tocar ningún otra resistencia.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2019)

-10dB= 1 / 3.16=0.316
-16dB= 1 / 6.30=0.159
Divisor de tensión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hola , subí la ganancia del Adagio cambiando R 15K del catodo por una de 22K . No me convenció porque si bien subió el volumen del pre de phono sigue bajo . El colega proyect 16 posteó más arriba unos diagrama anexo a la placa de RIIA .Me pregunto si algunos de esos esquemas se trata de alguna etapa adicional de ganacia .Adjunto figura:


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola , subí la ganancia del Adagio cambiando R 15K del catodo por una de 22K . No me convenció porque si bien subió el volumen del pre de phono sigue bajo . El colega proyect 16 posteó más arriba unos diagrama anexo a la placa de RIIA .Me pregunto si algunos de esos esquemas se trata de alguna etapa adicional de ganacia .Adjunto figura:


Nada de eso te sirve.

Mira la solución del* Dr."Z"* sobre atenuar la señal del reproductor de CD, son solo 2 resistencias por canal, 4 en total y* ¡ Voila ¡*


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 26, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nada de eso te sirve.
> 
> Mira la solución del* Dr."Z"* sobre atenuar la señal del reproductor de CD, son solo 2 resistencias por canal, 4 en total y* ¡ Voila ¡*


Pasa que no quiero tocar mas el Adagio . al subir la ganancia pueden aparecer ruidos . Quisiera agregar una etapa al pre de phono .Estoy averiguando en la red y no doy con la solucion hecha a medida para este pre . Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Pasa que no quiero tocar mas el Adagio . al subir la ganancia pueden aparecer ruidos . Quisiera agregar una etapa al pre de phono .Estoy averiguando en la red y no doy con la solucion hecha a medida para este pre . Gracias


¿ Quién está hablando de tocar el Adagio ? 
El atenuador lo colocas sobre la misma ficha de entrada de CD al gabinete, y el Adagio lo normalizas a como fue diseñado.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 26, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Quién está hablando de tocar el Adagio ?
> El atenuador lo colocas sobre la misma ficha de entrada de CD al gabinete, y el Adagio lo normalizas a como fue diseñado.


Si entendí perfectamente lo que me sugirió DR Z . Pero para obtener un volumen aceptable con el el pre de phono , tengo que subir más aún la ganancia del Adagio . Además también uso el adagio con un dac que también tiene  2V de salida .Entonces tendría que colocar divisor en dos de las tres entradas ademas del pre . No me gusta esta solulción


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Si entendí perfectamente lo que me sugirió DR Z . Pero para obtener un volumen aceptable con el el pre de phono , tengo que subir más aún la ganancia del Adagio . Además también uso el adagio con un dac que también tiene  2V de salida .Entonces tendría que colocar divisor en dos de las tres entradas ademas del pre . No me gusta esta solulción


Nop, entendiste al revés.
El *Dr"Z"* te está diciendo de *atenuar *el reproductor de CD



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que la solucion no es aumentar la ganancia del pre de phono *sino atenuar la señal del CD que es comparativamente gigante.*
> Con una amplitud de salida del CD de 2V hay que atenuar 16dB, y para 1V hay que atenuar 10dB....eso es lo estandard...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Pero para obtener un volumen aceptable con el el pre de phono , tengo que subir más aún la ganancia del Adagio . Además también uso el adagio con un dac que también tiene 2V de salida .Entonces tendría que colocar divisor en dos de las tres entradas ademas del pre


A ver: lo primero que tenes que hacer es "normalizar" las entradas para que no existan grandes variaciones al cambiar de una a otra. Para eso, lo mas simple y conveniente es atenuar las entradas de alto nivel para llevarlas al nivel de entrada estándar para un preamplificador, que suelen ser del orden de los 300mV, sobre todo si se trata de salidas "digitales" que siempre salen con amplitud maxima.
Una vez que todas tengan la misma amplitud maxima, el resto depende del control de volumen del preamp y de la ganancia del amplificador.

Vamos bien hasta ahí????


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 26, 2019)

Parece que no sabes como empezó el dilema : Monté la placa phono de Self  para conectarla al Adagio , pero suena muy bajo . Entonces lo que me sugiere Dr Z es que aumente la ganancia de Adagio para tener un volumen aceptable con el vinilo . Pero esta opción no me convence porque  ademas de aumentar el ruido en el Adagio tengo que usar un divisor para la demás entradas . Me parece mejor agregar una etapa de ganancia al pre de phono


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A ver: lo primero que tenes que hacer es "normalizar" las entradas para que no existan grandes variaciones al cambiar de una a otra. Para eso, lo mas simple y conveniente es atenuar las entradas de alto nivel para llevarlas al nivel de entrada estándar para un preamplificador, que suelen ser del orden de los 300mV.
> Una vez que todas tengan la misma amplitud maxima, el resto depende del control de volumen del preamp y de la ganancia del amplificador.
> 
> Vamos bien hasta ahí????




El adagio con la ganancia establecida en el diseño original  esta muy bien porque andaba bien tanto con CD ,  con el DAC y  un sintonizador que  lo conecto de vez en cuando . El problema empiezas cuando agrego el pre de phono self  porque suena muy bajo . Prefiero tocar el pre de phono y no tener que tocar el resto que viene funcionando perfectamente de hace tiempo ya .-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Prefiero tocar el pre de phono y no tener que tocar el resto que viene funcionando perfectamente de hace tiempo ya .-


Ok. Y que ganancia le vas a dar a esa etapa????

Yo creo que el problema esta en la ganancia del amplificador y no en la del pre.

Vos no estas analizando la estructura completa de ganancia del sistema y solo estas mirando las etapas de entrada que son las mas sensibles. Sin saber cual es la ganancia del Adagio y de tu amplifcador no podes decir nada de las etapas de entrada.

PD: yo nunca sugerí tocar la ganancia del pre...


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 26, 2019)

Puede ser , pero te comento que también armé el pre de phono de Elliot .y con  ese pre no tengo problema de ganancia ,suena muy bien pero con los bajos un tanto cavernoso , quizás sea porque no tiene el filtro subsónico que si tiene el Self .
Nadie me hizo comentario alguno sobre lo que mencioné del montaje de Poryect16 del mismo pre self , con otras placas anexas .Hay fotos de ese montaje y foto de diagramas  en este mismo post .

Preamplificador RIAA con NE5532 [Problema]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2019)

Te lo repito: no estas considerando la estructura de ganancia del sistema completo.

El pre de phono de Self esta diseñado para una señal de salida de 250mV y luego sigue el preamplificador con una ganancia maxima de 17dB que lleva la señal de salida a casi 2V.

Sin saber la ganancia del Adagio no podes decir que va suceder con un pre de phono que genera 250mV de señal maxima.

Y no es "puede ser"...es así sin excepción.

Entonces, que alguien diga/calcule cual es la ganancia del Adagio (yo NPI de valvulas) y luego seguimos hablando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2019)

El Adagio o cualquier previo, podemos decir que le "Suma" un valor fijo de ganancia a cualquier entrada CD, Sintonizador, Celular, Previo MC, Etc.
Si el valor de entrada es distinto al sumarle un valor "fijo", la salida final NO será la misma para las diversas entradas.

Por eso la idea de ecualizar las entradas para conseguir salidas mas o menos parecidas.

Para lograr esto existen 2 caminos
1) Atenúas las señales mas potentes
2) Amplificas las señales mas débiles

*Edit:*
En *este tema *se habla de un previo de los años 70´ con 5 entradas y cada una de ellas posee una re-alimentación (ganancia/ecualización) específica al tipo de entrada, con esto se lograba que la salida final se mantuviera mas o menos uniforme aún cambiando la fuente de señal.

Esta lógica se cambió por la de preamplificadores lineales como el Adagio incluso otros, para los "Puristas extremos", sin controles de tono


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2019)

Me gusta mas el de Fapesa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para lograr esto existen 2 caminos
> 1) Atenúas las señales mas potentes
> 2) Amplificas las señales mas débiles


Y se prefiere atenuar las "mas grandes" por dos motivos:
1- Es mucho mas barato, y bien hecho no tiene impacto en la figura de ruido del preamplificador.
2- Al ser señales provenientes de un DAC tienen un valor maximo perfectamente definido, por lo que es muy facil saber de antemano cuanto se debe atenuar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gusta mas el de Fapesa


Sip, pero no lo encontré 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y se prefiere atenuar las "mas grandes" por dos motivos:
> 1- Es mucho mas barato, y bien hecho no tiene impacto en la figura de ruido del preamplificador.
> 2- Al ser señales provenientes de un DAC tienen un valor maximo perfectamente definido, por lo que es muy facil saber de antemano cuanto se debe atenuar.


De atenuar el CD estamos hablando (Escribiendo) hace raaaato

Pero no me leen 



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . . .El atenuador lo colocas sobre la misma ficha de entrada de CD al gabinete, . . . . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 29, 2019)

Insisto que en el proyecto Preamplificador Riia de DR SElf  se omitieron etapas .En el libro él trata una etapa previa a la del filtro RIAA que en el proyecto no está. Vuelvo a insistir , aquí el usuario Proyect16 publicó fotos de los diagramas y montajes y son varias las placas . Yo desde mi ignorancia digo que solo se montó el filtro RIAA  seguido de la etapa Subsónica sin otra etapa puramente de ganancia. Adjunto la figura del usuario proyect16


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> .En el libro él trata una etapa previa a la del filtro RIAA que en el proyecto no está


La unica etapa previa al RIIA en el libro de D. Self es para capsulas de bobina movil que tienen una salida muuuy pequeña y tiene que amplificarse a los niveles de la de iman movil para luego ecualizarla.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 29, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La unica etapa previa al RIIA en el libro de D. Self es para capsulas de bobina movil que tienen una salida muuuy pequeña y tiene que amplificarse a los niveles de la de iman movil para luego ecualizarla.


La capsula que tengo es una Audiotechnica AT95e creo anda en los 3 mV ..Las hay de 5 y de mas tambieb


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2019)

Hermosa cápsula ! Esa es de  imán móvil   , las de bobina movil tienen mucho mucho menos miliVolts de salida.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 30, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Insisto que en el proyecto Preamplificador Riia de DR SElf  se omitieron etapas .En el libro él trata una etapa previa a la del filtro RIAA que en el proyecto no está. Vuelvo a insistir , aquí el usuario Proyect16 publicó fotos de los diagramas y montajes y son varias las placas . Yo desde mi ignorancia digo que solo se montó el filtro RIAA  seguido de la etapa Subsónica sin otra etapa puramente de ganancia. Adjunto la figura del usuario proyect16


Si observan en la figura en ambos caso : imán móvil o capsula magnética - Bobina móvil ,  tiene una etapa previa . El circuito para la cápsula  de imán móvil está tachado o descartado . Voy a probar armar esa etapa y ver resultado


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hermosa cápsula ! Esa es de  imán móvil   , las de bobina movil tienen mucho mucho menos miliVolts de salida.


Gracias Dosmetros , suena muy bien con el pre de Self . Único inconveniente hasta aquí  es la ganancia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2019)

Con JP1 vas modificando la ganancia  !


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 30, 2019)

Dosmetros .pero son dos las etapas que no estan. Las dos marcadas en circulo amarillo. Cual de las dos sería mas importante para mí caso ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

Buscá el libro de D. Self "Small Signal Audio Design" y analizá ahí los pre de phono mas el preamplificador completo. Son tres capítulos...

Ese esquema que has subido no lo he visto en ninguno de los libros de Self.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 30, 2019)

Si es verdad..solo está el de capsula con bobina movil. En el blog de Crimson hay un usuario que armó el mismo pre y tuvo el mismo drama. Preguntando.como.subir ganacia. Ya subí bastante la ganacia del Adagio , conecto la bandeja y suena bien pero se siente le falta puchero.
Capaz en el caso de crimson lo usaron con algun mezclador ,  tienen ganacia de entrada regulable y no notaron la gaancia del pre. Se me ocurre no se


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

Pregunta:
Cual es la ganancia original del Adagio?? Alguien sabe como se calcula??

Digo, para saber si fué bueno aumentarla o no.

En alguna parte leí que el diseño de la ganancia del Adagio era apta para "señales de alto nivel" como las de los reproductores modernos. Si esto es cierto, el Adagio espera señales de entrada de 1 a 2V y no de 250mV como la del pre de phono de Self....y ese es el origen del problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pregunta:
> Cual es la ganancia original del Adagio?? Alguien sabe como se calcula??
> 
> Digo, para saber si fué bueno aumentarla o no.
> ...



Luego de desempolvar mis neuronas valvulares llegue a que posee una ganancia de 16db en la etapa de entrada.
La etapa de salida solo cubre las pérdidas del control de tono.
Esto siempre y cuando no me haya equivocado, aunque 16db me suena bien para ganancia de un previo domestico. 

Una de las virtudes de las válvulas es que son a prueba de bombas, así que pienso que podrá manejar señales de 2 o mas V sin problemas.


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 30, 2019)

Ahora que subí la gancia del Adagio , siento que suena mejor con el CD y el DAC . Casi no tengo que tocar los controles de tono. Algunas grabaciones no hace falta el control de tono. El control de tono dr grave lo tengo q retocar porque me satura los bajos. Está sobreexcitado me parece. Los.agudos ahora suenan mas fuertes....Lo que hice fue cambiar la R15k por una 28k. Resistencia que va a tierra del catodo. El decia en su página que con 15k en la primera etapa se lograba 6 a 6.5 V de ganancia..No se como se traduce en dB eso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Ahora que subí la gancia del Adagio , siento que suena mejor con el CD y el DAC . Casi no tengo que tocar los controles de tono. Algunas grabaciones no hace falta el control de tono. El control de tono dr grave lo tengo q retocar porque me satura los bajos. Está sobreexcitado me parece. Los.agudos ahora suenan mas fuertes...._*Lo que hice fue cambiar la R15k por una 28k*_. Resistencia que va a tierra del catodo. El decia en su página que con 15k en la primera etapa se lograba 6 a 6.5 V de ganancia..No se como se traduce en dB eso.


Con *28KΩ *la ganancia* disminuye*, ¿ No será *2,8KΩ *?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> El decia en su página que con 15k en la primera etapa se lograba 6 a 6.5 V de ganancia..No se como se traduce en dB eso


G[dB] = 20 * log( 6 ) => 16 dB

Lo que sigue está tomado del Service Manual del *Rotel 970* de don @cantoni11 :


O sea (Maradona dixit) que el amplificador tiene excitación a potencia máxima con *1V de entrada*.
Como el pre de phono de Self (me fijé en el libro) tiene una salida nominal de 158mV a 1kHz, y el Adagio (standard) tiene una ganancia de 16dB (6.31), entonces la excitación del amplificador a volumen máximo andaría por ==> 158mV * 6.31 = 996.98mV (casi el volt de sensibilidad ). Elevando un poquito la ganancia del Adagio a 7 o 7.5 (17.25dB) ya entramos en la zona de saturación de entrada del Rotel (ponele 18 o 19dB por si hay un disco grabado muy bajo).

*Conclusión: Hay que aumentar un par de dB la ganancia del Adagio y atenuar el DAC y el otro coso digital que no recuerdo para que queden cerca de los 158mV de salida máxima (maso -16dB si la salida es de 1V o -22dB si la salida es de 2V).*

Fácil, ehh???


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2019)

Si lo desean, enciendo la *Eniac* y afino el calculo 

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si lo desean, enciendo la *Eniac* y afino el calculo ​


Será una compu así????





A manija...


----------



## cantoni11 (Sep 30, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> G[dB] = 20 * log( 6 ) => 16 dB
> 
> Lo que sigue está tomado del Service Manual del *Rotel 970* de don @cantoni11 :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182801
> ...


Gracias por tu desarrollo , pero ya no tengo el Rotel lo vendí . Ahora escucho con el ampli autoría  del DR jagodic  se trata del Epsilon posteado aquí por Quercus . Tiene un sonido mucho mas definido que el Rotel .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> Gracias por tu desarrollo , pero ya no tengo el Rotel lo vendí . Ahora escucho con el ampli autoría  del DR jagodic  se trata del Epsilon posteado aquí por Quercus . Tiene un sonido mucho mas definido que el Rotel .


Ok. Repetí vos el mismo proceso con la sensibilidad del Epsilon y veamos que sale.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2019)

Si fuera por mi, y siendo una mezcla de _"Sapos de distintos pozos"_ yo trataría de lograr unos +7db a +10db de salida del previo como para ponerme a cubierto hasta del amplificador mas "Sordo"


----------



## cantoni11 (Oct 1, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Con *28KΩ *la ganancia* disminuye*, ¿ No será *2,8KΩ *?


Pido disculpas . No era de 28K sino de 10K la resistencia para aumentar la ganacia del pre . No tengo idea en que valor de ganacia  habrá quedado con esa resistencia . Muy agradecido a los capos del foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2019)

Yo *NO *bajaría esa resistencia a menos de *10KΩ *y cuando me refería de la salida del previo entre +7db y +10db, NO hablaba de este en particular


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2019)

cantoni11 dijo:


> No tengo idea en que valor de ganacia habrá quedado con esa resistencia .


Te queda mas o menos en 19dB


----------

